
Ask HN: Is now a good time to launch a Facebook alternative? - feelin_googley
Is now a good time to launch a Facebook alternative (that can perform <i>some</i> of the functinality of Facebbok)<p>Like Google users, Facebook user can export all their data.<p>See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;302796099745838<p>For example, the alternative might allow this exported data to be imported, making a gradual transition easier.
======
bgdkbtv
This will probably die down soon and people will go back to using Facebook
like nothing happened.

General public doesn’t care about it as long as they can keep in touch with
their friends and relatives for free.

That being said you might be able to get some people for your social network,
for a couple of months until they abandon it and go back to Facebook or stop
using any social media at all or start using reddit.

